# النجدة (لا أدري لأي قسم أتجه بسؤالي هذا)



## amalon (20 مايو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]إنني أطلب المساعدة هنا و ليس لدي سؤال فعلي, و لكني للأسف لا أدري في أي قسم أضعه. شكرا للانتباه.[/FONT]
===================*
لم تمض سنة فعلية على عبوري إلى نور المسيح و ها أنا... أفقد إيماني.
ها أنا أتخبط مابين النور و الظلام.. ما بين الفناء و الخلاص.. ولا أدري إلى أين أنتمي.
لماذا؟ من أنا؟ أين أنا؟ أين الأمل بداخلي؟ لقد رحل...
وطني يتقهقر تحت تفجيرات الإرهابيين.. أين تدخلك يا رب؟ الناس يموتون بالآلاف  و لا أظنها إلا البداية. أين السلام؟ في كل يوم أسمع أخبار جديدة عن القتلى و الجرحى, بلاد الأمان و السلام أمسى مأوى للكلاب و الحمير! لماذا؟ أين أنت يا يسوع؟...
ولكن ليس هذا ما أبعدني فعليا عن الفادي..
بعد عبوري بفترة قصيرة تعرفت على شخص مسيحي... نعم... حلم من الأحلام.. أو هكذا بدا لي للوهلة الأولى.. كنت أرى أن المسيحيين أجمع - أبيض و المسلمين - أسود, و كنت على اقتناع تام أنني سأسعد مع هذا الإنسان.. و لكن و كما يقولون... (مسخرة القدر) إذ أنني تعلقت بهذا الشخص و قهرني و لم يلبث أن خيب أملي.. انه مسيحي و لكن رؤيته للحياة أبعد ما تكون عن المسيحية. فهل هذا هو الإنسان الذي ولد و قلبه ملآن بنور المسيح؟؟
لا أستطيع أن أصف تلك الخيبة التي شعرت بها, من المؤكد أنني سأخطئ حين سأعمم فشل واحد على جميع الناس و لكن هذا الفشل بالذات كلفني الكثير والكثير.
حسنا.. لا يهم.. أغلقنا الكتاب, نزعنا النظارات الوردية و انطلقنا إلى الحياة برؤية أوعى, ليس من الضرورة أن يكون الإنسان جيدا إذا كان مسيحيا, و لكني في تلك الفترة كنت في أمس الحاجة إلى ذلك الشخص الجيد, و لم أقابل إلا..................
ها أنا ذا, وحيدة, و لكن ربي معي, أليس كذلك؟ اشتريت إنجيلا و شرعت بقراءته, حقا, هل أحتاج شيئا و يسوع معي و كما قال لي صديقي (بيكفيكي انو بابا يسوع معاكي, هو يلي بيرفع الراس) حسنا....... و لكن, هل يكفيني حقا؟؟
هكذا بدأت تساؤلاتي و اضطراباتي, أنا لست وحيدة, يسوع معي و لكن أنا كنت بحاجة إلى إنسان, إلى قلب يحتويني و يقويني و حياتي, إلى إنسان يمد لي يد العون, إذ أنني أمضيت سنتين في وحدة قاتلة, و يا للعجب, لقد أتى و من حيث لا أدري.. و لكنه مسلم, و بامتياز.
و ها أنا غير قادرة على مقاومة مشاعري, و خاصة بعد أن تقبلني (مسلم!) كما أنا! أنا الفتاة التي تركت دين أبيها و اعتنقت المسيحية (نعم لقد كان يعلم) أحبها و أنقذها و حماها من الدنيا بأسرها! 
وهنا جاءت الضربة القاضية.. كيف؟! إنسان مسيحي, الذي نشأ في كنف تربية السيد المسيح قهرني و خيب آمالي وووو..
و الإنسان الذي من المفروض انه واقع في فخ الشيطان و تابع للرسول كاذب و مدعي أحاطني بسماحة لم أعهدها من قبل! 
قد بت على حافة الهاوية, لماذا يا يسوع؟ لماذا يا رب؟ إنني لم أزل على إيماني و أعلم أنه لمن الصعب انتزاعه من قلبي, و السيد المسيح هو ربي و مخلصي و لكن هذا الإيمان يضعف مع كل يوم, حتى أنني لم أعد أستطيع أن أقرب الكتاب المقدس, كل ما دار ببالي أن أقرئه أشعر بقوة رهيبة تبعدني عنه, لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (20 مايو 2012)

*اعتقد مشكلتك مشكلة نفسية واعتقد انك قادرة على الخروج من هذه الشعور بإيمانك المطلق بيسوع المسيح
لأنه هو من وضعك في هذا الحال ليختبر مدى حبك له وايمانك بيه..
الذي اخرجك من الظلام إلى النور يستطيع يخرجك من هذه الحالة النفسية اللي تمري بيها
ربنا معك دائماً
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مايو 2012)

هذه هى الحياة

الشيطان يجعل الحياة فى طريقنا صعبة

وربنا يسمح بالتجارب ، للتنقية ولكشف أعماق الإنسان ومعدنه

ربنا سمح بالتجارب والإضطهادات : ينبغى أن تأتى هذه كلها ..... ليكون المزكون ظاهرين

ربنا سمح بوجود الشيطان ، وكان يمكنه أن يقضى عليه من البداية ، وسمح بالإضطهادات 

إنه يريدنا أن نصارع العالم ومغرياته ، نصارع ذواتنا وشهواتنا ، لكى نكتشف حقيقة ذواتنا ، فنعرف ضعفاتنا ، ونجاهد ضدها

*++ ولكنه فى كل هذا لا يتركنا وحدنا ، بل يراقبنا ويتدخل فى لحظة الضرورة*

++++ وأكبر مثال على مراقبته وتدخله فى لحظة معينة يحددها ، هو مراقبته -وهو على الشاطئ- للسفينة التى فى وسط البحر والعاصفة الرهيبة ، السفينة التى كان فيها كل تلاميذه ، الذين كانوا يتعذبون من العاصفة جداً ويشعرون كل لحظة أنهم سيغرقون لا محالة

++ كان واقفاً طول الليل ناظراً إليهم بعينيه التى تخترقان أستار الظلام ، يراهم من على بعد عشرات الكيلومترات وفى أقصى الظلام وفى وسط العاصفة

++ وظل واقفاً ، يراقبهم ، فلم تغرق السفينة ، ولكن العاصفة إستمرت بكل قوة وشدة مخيفة

++ وفى الهزيع الرابع ، جاءهم فى لحظة ماشياً على الماء ، فدخل السفينة ، وفى الحال توقفت العاصفة

++++ ونفس الأمر تكرر وهو فى السفينة ، ولكنه نام وتركهم فى العاصفة ، نام نوماً إرادياً إذ يستحيل النوم فى هذه الظروف والسفينة تتقلب فى العاصفة ، حتى صرخوا ليقظوه وقالوا له أما يهمك أننا نهلك
فقام وإنتهر العاصفة ، فصار سكون عظيم ، ثم قال لهم :* ما بالكم خائفين هكذا !!!!!!!!*

+++++ وفى النهاية ، كانت هذه الخبرات العنيفة ، وسيلة لنموهم وتقويتهم روحياً ، مثلما فى التمرينات الرياضية القاسية التى تنمى العضلات جداً

+++++ الذى يحب المسيح حقاً ، لن يتخلى عنه حتى لو عانى الأمرين من الشيطان وأتباعه ، بما فيهم المسيحيين الكذبة ، ولن يستغفله أحد فى لحظة ضعفه ويستميله بعيداً عن المسيح 

*++ عن ثقة عملية : لم ولا ولن يتركنا نهلك ، ما دمنا نريده حقاً ، سنعانى كثيراً ، ولكننا سننتصر أخيراً ، وسنفرح أخيراً ، ومن يفرح أخيراً يفرح كثيراً 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 مايو 2012)

*يتوقف هذا على الأسس التي تتوقعينها من كل شخص ، أو بتعبير آخر "متلازمة ستوكهولم" .*
*فربما أنت انتظرت من الشخص المسيحي ما لم يكن يتوقع أنك تريدين ، لأنك كنت ترين فيه لكونه مسيحي فقط أنه المخلص بذاته !!!*
*وعلى العكس فأنت ترين في أي تفصيل صغير من مسلم وكأنه حنان الكون بأسره ، وهذه حالة نفسية شهيرة تعرف بما سميته لك "متلازمة ستوكهولم" التي تجعل الإنسان يتعاطف مع خاطفه فقط لأنه لم يقتله ، ويرى فيه إذا قدم له الطعام مثلاً حنان الكون كله .*

*عليك أن تراجعي مشاعرك وتدققي حيادياً وفكرياً بما في كل إنسان ، وهذا لا يمنع وجود مسيحيين خطأة محاربين من الشيطان ، ووجود مسلمين محبين يتبعون الوداعة وصوت الضمير الذي هو من الرب في قلب كل إنسان ، ولكن هل هذا المسيحي يتبع تعاليم يسوع بالمجمل ؟؟ وهل هذا المسلم يتبع تعاليم الإسلام بالمجمل ؟؟*

*هل قتلك كمرتدة ؟؟؟ هل اضطرك لأضيق الطريق باحتقار كمسيحية ؟؟؟*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 مايو 2012)

ابنتى العزيزة/
كلماتك هزتنى بشدة انت انسانة رائعة وليس انك قابلتى انسان سىء يكون كل المسيحين كذك  ابنتى العزيزة تمسكى بايمانك ولا تتزعزعى ابدا هذا هو اختبار لكى كى يظهر قوة ايمانك ولا تتركى الشيطان يلعب بك نحن تركنا الكدابين والمنافقين واخترنا يسوع المسيح ولا تتوقعى بان طريقنا مفروش بالورد بالعكس طريقنا صعب جدا ومملؤ بالاشواك ونحن سعداء بذلك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مايو 2012)

*مثلما قال أخونا الحبيب الأنطاكى

++ فالمسيحى الذى لا يتبع وصايا المسيح (أى لا يكون مسيحى أصولى) يكون بلا فضيلة متأصلة وثابتة فيه ، لأن المسيح هو أصل الفضائل كلها ، ومن يتبعه حقاً يمتلئ منه بها

++ بينما المسلم الذى يتبع محمد تماماً (أى يكون مسلماً أصولياً) يمتلئ بكل الشرور ، لأنه يتبع الشيطان ونبيه الذين هما منبع الشرور
بينما المسلم الذى لا يتبع محمد تماماً ، يظل فيه بعض الخير الطبيعى ، ولكنه ليس ثابتاً فى هذا الخير ، بل قد ينقلب عنه فجأة ، لأنه غير ثابت فى أصل الفضيلة والخير
*


----------



## Twin (20 مايو 2012)

*هو كل ال هنا مقتنع بالقصة دية ؟*

*شكلي أنا ال من عالم تاني*




*عامة بحسب إيمان قلب وثقتك فيما تدعونه رباً وإلهاً ومخلصاً *
*سيكون هناك الخلاص والرحمة *
*وبحسب شهوة قلبك سيكون لكي*

*ربنا يوفقك ويعينك*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ابنتى العزيزة/
> كلماتك هزتنى بشدة انت انسانة رائعة وليس انك قابلتى انسان سىء يكون كل المسيحين كذك  ابنتى العزيزة تمسكى بايمانك ولا تتزعزعى ابدا هذا هو اختبار لكى كى يظهر قوة ايمانك ولا تتركى الشيطان يلعب بك نحن تركنا الكدابين والمنافقين واخترنا يسوع المسيح ولا تتوقعى بان طريقنا مفروش بالورد بالعكس طريقنا صعب جدا ومملؤ بالاشواك ونحن سعداء بذلك


*
تحية تقدير على هذه الكلمات النابعة من القلب والخبرة الحية

وتقدير لم يمكننى تنفيذه ، لأن مصيدة التقديرات منعتنى*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مايو 2012)

*يقول الكتاب المقدس:

Rom 3:3  فماذا إن كان قوم لم يكونوا أمناء؟ أفلعل عدم أمانتهم يبطل أمانة الله؟ 
Rom 3:4  حاشا! بل ليكن الله صادقا وكل إنسان كاذبا. كما هو مكتوب: «لكي تتبرر في كلامك وتغلب متى حوكمت». 
*


----------



## amalon (20 مايو 2012)

الأخ   *[FONT=&quot]عاشق صليب الرب
[/FONT]*  [FONT=&quot]لم أعد أستطيع, أعلم أنني لا أبذل جهدا كافيا كي أعود لحضنه و لكني أشعر بداخلي برادع لا استطيع فهم ماهيته.[/FONT]


----------



## amalon (20 مايو 2012)

الأخ   *[FONT=&quot]مكرم زكى شنوده[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]كلامك عنى لي الكثير... لقد نسيت هذه الحادثة... لو أنني فقط أعلم ما يجب فعله لأعود الى حالة السلام الروحي التي كنت أعيشها مع ربي من قبل.[/FONT]


----------



## amalon (20 مايو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]The Antiochian[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]لم أفهم ما تحاول ايصاله بكلامك.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]الأخ* حبيب يسوع*,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] شكرا لكلامك الحاني, انني أحتاج له الان أكثر من أي وقت, أتنمى من يسوع أن يعينني لأتخطى هذه التجربة دون أن أخسر خلاص روحي.[/FONT]

الأخ   *[FONT=&quot]Twin[/FONT]*, شكرا

الأخ   *[FONT=&quot]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=79186[/FONT]* *Molka Molkan*,     إذن هذه حقا تجربة من الرب.... 
شكرا لتذكيري بكلام سيدي يسوع.. سأصلي له كي يعينني على اجتياز هذا الامتحان.


----------



## fredyyy (20 مايو 2012)

amalon;3190671[/SIZE قال:
			
		

> - لم تمض سنة فعلية على *عبوري إلى نور المسيح *وها أنا... *أفقد* إيماني.
> - ها أنا أتخبط مابين النور والظلام.. ما بين الفناء و الخلاص..
> - ولا أدري إلى أين أنتمي. لماذا؟ من أنا؟ أين أنا؟ أين الأمل بداخلي؟ لقد رحل...




*أختي في البداية أحب أوجه نظرك إلي شئ مهم *

*معظم من عبروا للنور مروا بنفس حالتك *

*وهي مرحلة ما بعد الفرحة بالخلاص *

*واستقرار الحالة النفسية ومواجهة الحياة اليومية *

*- جيد أن نسمع منك أنك عبرتي لنور المسيح *

*لكن أن تفقدي إيمانك ... أمر غير وارد *

*لأن إيمان الخلاص ... لا يُفقد *

*أما إيمان الثقة قد يضعف *

*إيمان الخلاص بيد المسيح ... لأن المسيح مانح هذا الخلاص *
يوحنا 10 : 29 ​أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل 
*ولا يقدر* أحد أن *يخطف من* يد أبي.

يوحنا 17 : 12 
حين كنت معهم في العالم *كنت أحفظهم* في اسمك. 
الذين أعطيتني *حفظتهم ولم يهلك منهم أحد* .... ​*- النقطة الثانية كونك تُميِّزي بين النور والظلمة *

*أكبر دليل على إيمانك ... لأن ساكن الظلمة لا يُميِّز *

*- النقطة الثالثة ... من ... وأين ... الانتماء ... الأمل *

*أقول لكِ :*

*من أنا ؟ ... أنت بنت لله ... أليس هذا عظيم جدًا *
*أين أنا ؟ ... أنت في أحضان المسيح المُحب *
*الإنتماء ... أنتِ تنتمي لعائلة الله المُحب *
*أين الأمل ؟ ... في المسيح في رجاء *



_أكتب هذا *لفائدة* زوارنا الأعزاء أيضًا _​ 
.


----------



## fredyyy (20 مايو 2012)

amalon قال:


> وطني يتقهقر تحت تفجيرات الإرهابيين.. أين *تدخلك* يا رب؟




*إن كنت تسألين عن تدخل الرب *

*أين تدخلك أنتِ بالصلاة والدعاء من أجل وطنك *

*صلي بكل قوتك وثقتك في الرب بأن يتدخل وستري عجائب *
 


amalon قال:


> بعد عبوري بفترة قصيرة تعرفت على شخص مسيحي... نعم... *حلم* من *الأحلام*.. أو هكذا بدا لي للوهلة الأولى..




*لا شك أنه إختبار صعب *

*لكن تعلمنا أنَّ مشاعرنا ... لا تسبقنا لتحديد قراراتنا  *

 


amalon قال:


> ها أنا ذا, وحيدة, ولكن ربي معي, *أليس كذلك؟* اشتريت إنجيلا و *شرعت بقراءته*,
> حقا *هل أحتاج شيئا و يسوع معي*
> وكما قال لي صديقي (بيكفيكي انو بابا يسوع معاكي, هو يلي بيرفع الراس) حسنا....... و لكن, *هل يكفيني حقا؟؟*




*نعم كذلك ... لن تكوني وحيدة والرب معك *

*أعظم خبر أنك بدأتي قراءة الكتاب من جديد *

*المسيح أعظم من الكل ... وهو يكفي ويدوم بحبه معك. بل يسند ويُشدد وإن سقطي يُقيمك *

 


amalon قال:


> أنا لست وحيدة, *يسوع معي*
> ولكن أنا كنت *بحاجة إلى إنسان*, إلى قلب يحتويني ويقويني وحياتي, إلى إنسان يمد لي يد العون,




*أقولها لك بكل ثقة *

*سوف يُرسل لك الانسان المناسب ... في الوقت المناسب *

*فقط ثبتي النظر عليه ... فهو يعرف ظروفك أكثر مما تعرفيها أنتِ *

 


amalon قال:


> إنني لم أزل على *إيماني* و أعلم أنه لمن *الصعب انتزاعه* من قلبي,
> والسيد المسيح* هو ربي* ومخلصي




*إعتراف رائع ... إنك متمسكة بالإيمان ... وأنه يصعب إنتزاعه *

 


amalon قال:


> ولكن هذا الإيمان يضعف مع كل يوم, حتى أنني لم أعد أستطيع أن أقرب الكتاب المقدس, كل ما دار ببالي أن أقرئه أشعر *بقوة رهيبة تبعدني* عنه, لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

*إذا ضعف إيمانك ... قولي مع الرسل ... * *زد* *إيماني *
لوقا 17 : 5 
فقال الرسل للرب « *زد* *إيماننا *».

​*ما يُبعدك عن قراءة الكتاب المقدس هو عدو الخير *

*لأنه يعلم مدى القوة الممنوحة من كلمة الله لكل مؤمن *

*إن كان الرب حبيبك ... فكيف لا تقرأين كلام من تحبين ؟ *

*ما أعظم ما كتب أرميا عن كلام الرب *
إرميا 15 : 16 
وجد *كلامك* فأكلته فكان *كلامك* لي *للفرح* *ولبهجة* قلبي 
لأني دعيت باسمك يا رب إله الجنود.​
*سيري مع الرب كل يوم ... يُفرحك ويجعل قلبك مُبتهجًا به *

.


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مايو 2012)

امممممممممممممممممم
بصي يا قمره
عدو الخير بيحاول بشتي الطريق محاربتك لاعادتك عبده اليه مثلما كنتي
ودا واضح من تجربتك انه ارسلك شخص مسيحي اسماً ولم تجدي معه الامان
وارسلك بعده شخصاً مسلما واشعرك بالحب اتجاهه وبالامان
وهنا ياتي السؤال 
اين كان هذا الشخص المسلم قبل ان تعلني مسيحيتك وتمسكك بالمسيح ؟
ولماذا ظهر في تلك الفتره بالذات ؟

انها حرب عدو الخير عليكي لكي يضعفايمانك ويهز قفتك بالهك
واختبار لايمانك ايضا
فمن ستختاري ؟؟؟؟؟
فكري وقرري


----------



## ارجوان (21 مايو 2012)

ردود حلوه وجميلة وحقيقية ومنقالة من جوا القلب ..ضروري انك تستوعبيها وتوخذي فيها 
لأنه ربنا هلأ مثل ما حكولك عم بجربك وضروري اتكوني اقوى من التجربة وتثبتي لنفسك انك بتقدري توقفي بوجه اي محنه انا بعرف انك ضايعة لأنك اطلعتي من تجوبة سيئة مع واحد مسيحي بس مش كل اصابعك مثل بعض وهاي التجربة خلتك تتعلقي بواحد حسيتي انه منيح هلأ بس ومش بكرة لأنه الشخص المسلم بوقت من الأوقات رح يكون عدوك هو هلأ منيح معك لأنه ممكن يكون لابس ثوب مش ثوبه وهاي مش حقيقته وربنا يسوع المسيح بحبنا كثير وما بحب يشوفنا ضايعين حزينين ومحتاريين وبالوقت المناسب رح يبعتلك ربنا الشخص المناسب الك . 
ما بعرف بس قرات الي كتبتيه حسيت انك بتحكي قصتي طبعا المثل بقلك اسال مجرب لولا تسأل حكم ديري بالك ع حالك وضروري تنهي علاقتك مع المسلم نصيحة اخت


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (21 مايو 2012)

لاكلام لى بعد كلام اخويا فريدى وكلام باقى الاخوه ولكنى لى تعليق بسيط لى.. فكرتينى فى بدايه عبورى كنت اظن ان الاشخاص اللى عرفتهم فى الكتاب المقدس هم نفس المسيحين اللى فى الدنيا  ولكن للاسف طبعا ده فكر خاظى بل خدعه من ابليس اللى بيضع العثرات امام ايماننا الجديد لذا يستخدم بعض الاشخاص المقربين لنا لهذه المهمه الشيطانيه ...............لذا لاتجعلى ايمانك يتوقف على الاشخاص فهذا فكر حاطئ  علشان كده خلى عينك فقط على الرب يسوع
وانا بشكرك على صراحتك وهذا اكبر دليل على ايمانك لكن لاتجعلى حياتك الشخصيه فى ميزان مع المسيح حتى لاتفقدى كل شى وينجح عدو الخير فى هدفه الاساسى 
الرب يثبتك فى الايمان ويبعد عنكى كل شر وشبه شر 
امين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *هو كل ال هنا مقتنع بالقصة دية ؟*
> 
> *شكلي أنا ال من عالم تاني*
> 
> ...


*
بسبب سرعة المداخلات آنذاك ، لم أنتبه لمداخلتك وسؤالك سوى الآن

ولكن بكل أمانة : لا ، ولكن توجد نسبة 1%

فمن أجلها تكلمت

ومن جهة أخرى ، طب حنعمل آيه ، ماإنت شايف : أسامى كتير فى مواضيع كتير ، لشخص واحد ، وما حدش عامل حاجة ، وإللى بيتكلم ، بيطلع غلطان

فالأحسن الواحد يعمل نفسه مش فاهم 

وهو كله بصوابه 

*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 مايو 2012)

> لأنه ربنا هلأ مثل ما حكولك عم بجربك وضروري اتكوني اقوى من التجربة


*أختي هذا كلام مغلوط لا أدري ما مصدره ، فالرب لا يجرب بالسوء .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 مايو 2012)

*



ولكن بكل أمانة : لا ، ولكن توجد نسبة 1%

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا أحباء القصة حقيقية جداً ، وأؤكدها لكم شخصياً .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> يا أحباء القصة حقيقية جداً ، وأؤكدها لكم شخصياً .*



*خلاص ، تأكيدك فيه الضمان 100%

والحقيقة إن كثرة الكذَّابين ، تجعلك تشك حتى فى الصادقين

ولعل هذا من أهداف عدو الخير 

وياريت فى حالة وجود ضمان بهذا الشكل ، أن يتم الإعلان عنه منذ البداية ، لإزالة كل الظنون

ولكن ألف شكر على توضيحك المهم فى هذا الوقت أيضاً
*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 مايو 2012)

*حبيبي شكراً جزيلاً لثقتك بي ، ومعك حق ، ولكن عندما يطرح العضو قصته وهو صادق فيها لا يعتقد أن عليه تقديم ضمانات .*
*وليس بمقدوري تقديم توضيحات لأن علاقات ما خارج المنتدى تختلف عن علاقات المنتدى ، ولا يمكن الإعلان عن الجزئيات هنا .*


----------



## ارجوان (27 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أختي هذا كلام مغلوط لا أدري ما مصدره ، فالرب لا يجرب بالسوء .*





شكرا لاعطاء الملاحظة لكن بتمنى انك توضحلي شو قصدك بالضبط 

                ابانا الذي في السموات 
           ليتقدس اسمك  ليأت ملكوتك  لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على 
           الأرض اعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا واغفر لنا خطايانا كما نحن نغفر لمن اخطأ الينا 
           ولا تدخلنا في التجارب ولكن نجنا من الشرير . 
            آميـــــــن 


       ** ماذا تعني لا تدخلنا في التجارب !؟

  مع كل الأحترام والتقدير (  انا حابة افهم مش اكثر )


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مايو 2012)

*ليس كل من يحمل هوية مسيحى فهو مسيحى ..... المسيحى هو من يحفظ وصايا الرب يسوع ويحياها ....... هذا أولا

ثانيا: لم يعدنا الرب يسوع بحياة سهلة ننال فيها كل ما نتمناه .... بل اخبرنا أن الباب الضيق هو الباب المؤدى إلى الأبدية ...

ثالثا: اقدر حق التقدير مشاعرك واحتياجاتك .... والرب أيضا يعلمها ويقدرها .... وسيأتى الوقت الذى سيرسل لك الرب معونة من عنده .... قد تكون ممثلة فى الشخص الذى يشاركك بصدق وأمانه مشوار حياتك .... أو قد تكون حالة شبع بالرب تسد جوعك واحتياجك للبشر فى سد هذا الأحتياج

تمسكى بالرب .... صلى له بدموع ... احكى معه عن كل احتياجاتك .... وثقى به ... فهو ابوك ... وسيتصرف معك كأحن الأباء ....*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 مايو 2012)

> ** ماذا تعني لا تدخلنا في التجارب !؟
> 
> مع كل الأحترام والتقدير (  انا
> حابة افهم مش اكثر )


*شكراً لسؤالك واهتمامك أختي الحبيبة .*
*يقول الكتاب المقدس في رسالة يعقوب الإصحاح 1 الآيتين 13 - 14 :*
*لا يقل أحد إذا جرب إني أجرب من قبل الله، لأن الله غير مجرب بالشرور وهو لا يجرب أحدا.*
*ولكن كل واحد يجرب إذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته.
*
*ويعرفنا الكتاب المقدس أن الشيطان هو من يجرب في مواضيع عديدة .*
*وكما تعلمين فإن لا شيء في الكون يتم دون سماح الرب ، وحين نطلب من الرب فإننا نطلب ألا يسمح الرب بأن نوضع وندخل في التجارب الشيطانية والمصاعب الحياتية .

*


----------



## ارجوان (27 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شكراً لسؤالك واهتمامك أختي الحبيبة .*
> *يقول الكتاب المقدس في رسالة يعقوب الإصحاح 1 الآيتين 13 - 14 :*
> *لا يقل أحد إذا جرب إني أجرب من قبل الله، لأن الله غير مجرب بالشرور وهو لا يجرب أحدا.*
> *ولكن كل واحد يجرب إذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته.
> ...



 انت من يستحق الشكر هاي معلومه ما بعرفها وبشكرك عليها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مايو 2012)

إضافة صغيرة 

ربنا الذى علمنا -نظرياً- هذه الصلاة

هو الذى علمنا إياها عملياً ، فى صلاته الفعلية والعملية والتعليمية معاً ، حينما قال عن الصليب : إن أمكن أن تعبر عنى هذه الكأس ولكن لتكن مشيئتك

قال هذا برغم معرفته حتمية الصليب ، وبرغم أنه قال أنه جاء من أجل هذه الساعة ، ولكنه قال هذا لأن هذا هو الواجب على البشر أن يعملوه 

ففى حالتنا الآن فى مصر ، نقول : إن أمكن يارب أن تعبر عنا هذه الكأس ولكن لتكن إرادتك

لا تدخلنا فى تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير ، لأن الشرير لا يستطيع أن يجرب أولاد الله بغير سماح الله (مثلما حدث مع أيوب)، فنطلب من الله أن يمنع الشيطان من أن يجربتنا ، ولكن إن سمح ، فإننا نخضع لمشيئته ، خضوع الواثق فى معونته ، مثلما فعل مع أيوب الصديق

مكتوب : [هوذا الشيطان قد طلبكم لكى يغربلكم] فنطلب من الله أن يمنع ذلك ، ولكننا -فى نفس الوقت- نثق فى أنه سيكون معنا فى التجربة -إن سمح بذلك ، وبالأخص ما دمنا سلمنا أنفسنا لمشيئته- ويعطينا الإحتمال : (الله أمين ، الذى لن يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون ، بل سيجعل مع التجربة المعونة)

عندما نقول لله : [لا تدخلنا فى تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير] ، فإننا ننقل المواجهة ، من أن تكون بيننا وبين الشيطان مباشرة ، إلى أن تكون من خلال معونة الله لنا وتنجيته لنا من الشرير


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *حبيبي شكراً جزيلاً لثقتك بي ، ومعك حق ، ولكن عندما يطرح العضو قصته وهو صادق فيها لا يعتقد أن عليه تقديم ضمانات .*
> *وليس بمقدوري تقديم توضيحات لأن علاقات ما خارج المنتدى تختلف عن علاقات المنتدى ، ولا يمكن الإعلان عن الجزئيات هنا .*



أنت ترى أخى الحبيب الموجة المستمرة من المداخلات المشبوهة 

وفى النهاية يظهر أن الإسم الجديد هو لشخص آخر قديم ،  من مثيرى القلاقل

++ ففى حالتنا هذه كنت أتردد ما بين الشعور بصدق الكلام ، وبين تذكر الأشخاص الممثلين المحترفين الذين طالما أزعجوا المنتدى بقصصهم الوهمية 

++ فلو أمكن التنبيه على معرفتك هذه ، ولو حتى بإشارة صغيرة ، ولو بتلميحة صغيرة ، فإن ذلك سيكون مفيداً جداً ، ولك الشكر مجددا على تنبيهك لنا هنا 

++ ومعذرة للأخت الفاضلة صاحبة السؤال


----------



## The Antiochian (28 مايو 2012)

*حاضر حبيبي ، لنعمم ذلك على المباركين في القسم الخاص ، ما رأيك ؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مايو 2012)

*فكرة ممتازة جداً 

ألف شكر لك*


----------



## اسامة فوزى (29 مايو 2012)

*إبنتى التى أهتم بقصتها  جدا: *
*أولا  أنت فتاة طيبة جدا لأنك تحدثت بصراحة صادقة عن أسباب تحدثك بها نفسك كمبرر و دليل على صدق عقيدة لمجرد علاقتين : أحدهما أنت غير راضية عنها و الأخرى وجدت فيها نفسك مدفوعة إليه. *
*أنت مثل إبنتى و لذلك سوف أسمح لنفسى أن اسألك هل هاتين التجربتين مهما مرت بها من احداث دليل على شئ نصل به لقرار نغير فيه من أفكارنا و ايماننا؟ *
*كم  أنسان فى هذا العالم تعرض للظلم , و كم أنسان أحس و تجرع مرارة الخيانة و ألم المهانة .*
*و لكن , ما علاقة هذا بالرب يسوع ؟ ما علاقة هذا بإيماننا بما  أوصانا به؟*
*إبنتى , من خلال ردود كل من رد عليك , لاحظت أنهم يحبونك و يحبون لك أن لا يهنز إيمانك , فالحروب و القتل و الدمار و جميع ما يحدث فى هذا العالم من خيانات و هجران و قسوة القلوب و كل الأهوال و الفواجع لا تثنى قلوب المحبين عن أيمانهم. *
*منذ قراءة كلماتك و أنا أصلى من أجلك , و أدعو جميع المشاركين بالصلاة و الدعاء لها ,  فبصدق قلوبكم الطاهرة , قد  ترى إبنتنا حقيقة الأمر , و سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## rimonda (30 مايو 2012)

_اختي  ان الله الذي انتشلك من الظلمة الى النور ل يتركك وحدك في هذا الطريق ثقي به وتشبثي فيه ولا تدعي الشيطان ياخذك الى الهاوية مرة ثانية فمن يرى النور لا يستطيع ان يدخل في الظلمة مرة ثانيه اصلي من كل قلبي ان تسمعي لصوت الله وان لا تدعي من التجربة الاولى ان تبعدك عنه لان من يهرب من الضيقة يهرب من الله 
تقوي بكلام الانجيل اقرايه كل يوم وصلي واعملي علاقة مع الله فهو الخبز الحي والروحي ونحن نحتاجه كل يوم في حياتنا لنستمد منه القوة على اى تجربة والرب يباركك ويحفظك باسم المسيح

_


----------



## amalon (31 مايو 2012)

أنا بشكر كتير كل الاخوة يلي دعموني و ذكروني بأهمية ايماني و حبي لربي و حب ربي الي. و أكيد هلأ أنا صرت متأكدة اني مارح اسمح لأي شي بحياتي يوقف بوش هيدا الايمان و المحبة المقدسة.
و بالنسبة للأخوة يلي مش مصدقين.. هاد اختياركون, بس أنا (وبعتذر لأن رح يكون كلامي قاسي) مني مضطرة اكذب و لفق شي.
أنا كنت بحاجة مساعدة, و بفضل يلي وضعولي مشاركات تشجيعية و تنبيهية هون احصلت عليا, و بشكرون كتير.
على كل, بعتذر اذا موضوعي صار مصدر ازعاج لأي حدا. 


> وبين تذكر الأشخاص الممثلين المحترفين الذين طالما أزعجوا المنتدى بقصصهم الوهمية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 مايو 2012)

*ما هو الأخ الحبيب أنطاكى إتدخل ، وإحنا حطينا كلامه فوق راسنا من فوق 

وبناء على ذلك إعتذرنا : إعتذرنا إن كان قد حدث مجرد شك

مع أننا رددنا بكل إهتمام وإخلاص بدون وضع هذا الأمر فى حسباننا ، لأننا نتعامل مع الله 

وفى النهاية ، ربنا شايف كل شيئ 

*


----------

